# Amp recommendation for aura transducers (bass shakers)



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

I will be using 4 -8 aura transducers (50 watts rating each) in my sectional couch. I think I will start out with 4 though because from what people's reviews say, 4 should be good for my sectional. My sectional is like this. One about 7ft 3 cushion couch, one about 5ft 2 cushion couch, and one about 5ft chaise. I need an amp to power 4 or more but I want to stay pretty cheap but still have reliability. Well here are three I have found to work for my situation. What do you guys think?

Nady Audio Stereo Power Amplifier XA-900 - $150 shipped.
rated for 900 watts bridged at 4 ohms but I really think its like 400 watts bridged at 4 ohms. So I can power 4 of the transducers with this. This would be my first choice on price alone but if reliability is a problem then I will look at the others.

Phonic MAX 1600 Power Amplifier - $210 shipped.
rated 280W @ 8 ohms per channel or 450W @ 4 ohms per channel. I think its really like 140W @ 8 ohms per channel and 225W @ 4 ohms per channel. This is fairly cheap but I don't know anything about it. I think it would be good to power two tranducers per channel @ 8 ohms or 4 transducers per channel @ 4 ohms. I can even add more if I want to in the future.

CROWN XLS 202B Power Amplifier - $230 shipped.
rated for 300W @ 4 ohms per channel. I can run 4 transducers per channel and be able to add 4 more if i wanted to use both channels. This is on the high end of my budget but if its worth the price for reliability then I can do that.

It looks like the phonic amp will be good for me because of the different configurations I can use for future add-ons. It is also fairly priced. It has just the right amount of power for the transducers and more but I don't know if its a reliable amp.


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

or How can I use maybe a 2 channel receiver to power the transducers? Would that be cheaper? I also have a sub dedicated amp also in my set-up.


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

So what does everyone think? lol. I can get a decent sony receiver 2 channel receiver for 120 shipped rated for 100 watts per channel at 8 ohms so I can wire two transducers per channel.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would go with a dedicated amp instead of a reciever. You could wire two shakers to each channel of a two channel amp in parallel and be good to go. I am assuming the shakers are 8ohm so you would have a 4ohm draw from each channel. So obviously you would need an amp capable of running 4ohm speakers which is what most pro amps are made for. Here is a little diagram explaining wireing in series or in parrallel. Hope this helps.......:yes: http://www.scribd.com/doc/9778887/Parallel-Vs-Series-Speaker-Wiring


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

I know about the wiring but the transducers are single 4 ohms so two in series is 8 ohms. The receiver idea sounds pretty good because it is cheap. Ill keep your amp in mind. It sounds good to me too. lol.


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

well I found myself an amp on ebay and bought it for 150 shipped. cannot wait for it to be here.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What amp did you buy?


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

Yamaha M-60 power amp.


----------

